# Calculator disappeared



## sydandad (Mar 10, 2006)

Some time ago I noticed my Calculator was gone, haven't been able to find it (windows xp)

Is there any way to get it back?

Thanks very much.

sydandad


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

This may sound daft but needs to be asked, just in case .

Have you clicked on Start, Programs, Accessories, Calculator ?


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Next step

Start, Settings, Control Panel, Add or Remove pograms, Add/remove windows components

Select Accessories and utilities and click on the details button

Select accessories and clcik on details button

Make sure there is a tick on the calculator option and click on OK

Make sure befor you click on OK for all the other dialogue boxes, that the accessories options are ticked.

Then click on Next and when apps have been reloaded finish.

Close all other dialogue boxes after that

You may need your original Win disk


----------



## TonyJollans (Jun 24, 2004)

Gone from where?

What happens if you press Start > Run and type calc and press Enter?


----------



## sydandad (Mar 10, 2006)

Some progress - Calculator is now listed in Start...Apps/Calculator, but it links to a Norton Antivirus file, and am having trouble redirecting it.

Files under C:\WINDOWS now include CALC.CH_, CALC.EX_, AND CALC.HL, but they don't want to be set as target.



The Villan said:


> Next step
> Start, Settings, Control Panel, Add or Remove pograms, Add/remove windows components
> Select Accessories and utilities and click on the details button
> Select accessories and clcik on details button
> ...


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Did you try Tony recommendation. If that worked you would have seen calculator appear on screen.
If it didn't work and based on what you have just said in your last post, you are going to need the techies to sort this out for you.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Open windows explorer and go to* C:\Windows\System32* and find *Calc*. Right click and select *Create Shortcut* and drag to your start menu. Target on shortcut should be: *%SystemRoot%\System32\calc.exe*


----------



## sydandad (Mar 10, 2006)

Start -->Run-->Calc result is "windows cannot find calc"
No Calc in C:\Windows\System32
Tried copies the %systemRoot%... into Target - message is "not valid"


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

OK I suggest you wait for higher level techie support.


----------



## sydandad (Mar 10, 2006)

I found it !! -- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\calc.exe -- clicked it, and now have several calculators on the screen.

Thanks, everyone, again -- you tech guys have really made my day, fixed all my problems, it's a beautiful day. Thanks so much,

sydandad


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Alls well that ends well. You can calculate to your hearts desire now


----------

